# lancer un dvd du lecteur sur la télé



## janusatisland (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si on pouvait balancer la lecture d'un dvd du lecteur mac os x sur la télé par apple TV. J'ai cherché mais bon c'est tellement vaste que...

Cordialement, 

Janus

Ben oui, mais voilà, Apple TV, c'est pas ici ! On déménage.


----------



## personnal (6 Novembre 2010)

janusatisland a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me demandais si on pouvait balancer la lecture d'un dvd du lecteur mac os x sur la télé par apple TV. J'ai cherché mais bon c'est tellement vaste que...
> 
> ...



pas à ma connaissance, tu rippes (avec handbrake) et tu balances via itunes.


----------



## fpoil (6 Novembre 2010)

Je confirme, c'est non.


----------

